# SwingX-Demo - mein Waterloo



## JSteinhilber (5. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Java-Experten,
auf der suche nach hübschen Dialog- bzw. Fensterelementen bin ich auf das SwingX-Projekt gestoßen.
Allein die Demo sieht m.E. derart klasse aus, daß ich die Bibliotheken sogleich heruntergeladen habe.

(leicht modifizierte Darstellung des Demo-Startbildschirm)






Als Training wollte ich dieses Layout einfach kurz nachbauen. 
Ein JFrame mit der grauen Menuleiste, die SplitPane mit links einem und rechts 2 TiteledPanel , mit jeweils der selben Dekoration der Titelbar und natürlich mit den Schatten.

Aber:
Nichts war's, nada, njente.
Mein Menu sieht eben aus wie ein ganz normales Swing-Menu
Meine Titelbars sehen völlig anders aus als in der Demo und die Schatten bekomme ich gleich gar nicht hin. Dabei habe ich mir bereits einen Wolf an den Hals gelesen und gegoogelt.

Hat zufällig schon jemand versucht die Teile nachzubauen und war erfolgreich dabei.
Ich hätte an ein paar Code-Schnipseln größtes Interesse.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Saxony (5. Mrz 2008)

Ähm,

verwendest du denn auch die SwingX Komponenten?
Also Sachen wie JXFrame, JXPanel usw. weil wenn du weiterhin JFrame, JPanel usw. verwendest brauchst du dich über Standard-Swing-Verhalten nicht wundern. 

bye Saxony


----------



## JSteinhilber (5. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Saxony,
Deine Nachfrage ist mehr als berechtigt. 
Denn obwohl ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten Software entwickle (wenn auch in einer anderen Sprache), scheint es so als wäre ich für Java einfach zu blöd....

Aber in diesem Fall habe ich schon die JX-Componenten bzw. JX-Container verwendet.

Trotzdem - Null Chance.

Grüße und Danke für die Reaktion
Jürgen


----------



## Java-Anfänger (7. Mrz 2008)

Wie kriegt man denn ein solches Formular über XML aufgebaut?

Egal ob JPanel oder JXPanel... wie kriege ich ein solches Formular über XML hin?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## masta // thomas (7. Mrz 2008)

Du hast doch deinen eigenen Thread aufgemacht *kopfschüttel*


----------



## JSteinhilber (7. Mrz 2008)

Zunächst herzlichen Dank für die nicht erfolgte Unterstützung!
Und das meine ich jetzt so wie ich es sage. Hätte ich Hilfen erhalten in der Art mach Schritt 1 und dann Schritt 2 dann klappt das schon, dann hätte ich wohl das beste und interessanteste an 2 fantastischen Bibliotheken verpaßt!

Hier das Ergebnis meines (allerdings nervenaufreibenden) Tests






Für alle die diese Fenster-Elemente ähnlich hübsch finden wie ich.....

Zunächst sind die Bibliotheken von SwingLabs (SwingX) sowie die von Karsten Lentzsch JGoodies (forms) notwendig.
Das L&F für den hübschen  Silbermetalleffekt der Menüleiste ist 

```
try {
				UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.jgoodies.looks.plastic.PlasticXPLookAndFeel");
			} catch (ClassNotFoundExce....
```

Die Splitpanes lassen sich "on the fly" über die Static-Methode z.B. so generieren (Die Pfeile der SplitPaneDivider habe ich nur deshalb eingeschaltet weil damit deutlich wird, daß es auch tatsächlich Splitpanes sind, die kommen später natürlich weg ) 

```
jNeuSplit = Factory.createStrippedSplitPane(
					JSplitPane.VERTICAL_SPLIT,
		             new JXPanel(),
		             new JXPanel(),0.01);
jNeuSplit.setOneTouchExpandable(true);
```
Die erforderliche Java-Datei "Factory.java" befindet sich im Verzeichnis "\looks-2.1.4\src\demo\com\jgoodies\uif_lite\component"


Die Schatten sind ebenfalls mithilfe von JGoodies erzeugt worden. Erwähnenswert ist, daß alle 4 Seiten separat schattiert werden können oder auch nicht. .... Hier ein Code-Beispiel:

```
DropShadowBorder dropShadow = new DropShadowBorder(Color.BLACK, 10, 1, 5, false, true, true, true);
			jxTitledPanel.setBorder(dropShadow);
```


Der Rest mit den JXTaskPanes und JXTitledPanels läßt sich über die SwingX Bibliothek realisieren und ist im Grunde ein Kinderspiel

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

Ich möchte dich gerne noch darauf hinweisen, dass es OpenOffice.org heißt und aus Markenschutzrechtlichen Gründen auch so bleiben sollte  :wink:


----------



## JSteinhilber (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Wildcard,
vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis, das werde ich natürlich gleich berücksichtigen.
Wie siehst Du die Sache, muß das Bild in meinen Beitrag partout korrigiert werden, oder laßen die Fünfe auch mal grade sein ?

Herzliche Grüße an dich
Jürgen


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mrz 2008)

Welches Bild meinst du?

EDIT: Ach, den Screenshot?
Nein, keine Sorge. Ist auch nicht so das SUN bzw. OpenOffice.org mit OpenOffice ein Problem hätten.
Das Ding sollte eigentlich OpenOffice heißen, allerdings ist das in manchen Ländern ein bereits geschützter Markenname.
OOo bittet daher alle den Namen korrekt zu verwenden und insbesondere wer OOo vertreibt oder einbindet sollte hier korrekt arbeiten um Schwierigkeiten für sich und das Projekt zu vermeiden.


----------



## JSteinhilber (7. Mrz 2008)

Interessant, interessant.
Selbstredend komme ich der Bitte der OpenOffice.org-Leute nach (die habe ich übrigens in meiner kleinen Laudatio des vorvergangenen Beitrages leider vergessen - großer Makel!!).

Übrigens wird das Ergebnis meiner Portierung - so es denn jemals klappt - kein kommerzielles Produkt, sondern soll vielmehr einer möglichst breiten Öffentlichkeit frei verfügbar gemacht werden.

Auch wenn ich ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei habe fürchte ich, daß ich Dir im Laufe der Zeit noch des öfteren auf die Nerven gehen werde....(hier folgt kein Smilie, ich hasse Smilies)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

